
New Workplace Policy and Training Requirements in California - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/posts/new-workplace-policy-and-training-requirements-in-california
======
mikerichards
It's amazing the minute nooks and crannies of life that government is involved
in these days. You can argue that the effects of this legislation are worth
the costs, but you can't argue that there isn't also negative consequences of
such legislation. And it's much more than economic. There's a slippery slope
you go down, and if you don't realize until it's too late things can get real
nasty.

